# 1st Annual Michigan Sportsman Deer Camp



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

There has been some interest on the whitetail deer hunting forum of having a deer camp for Michigan-Sportsman.com members. So I thought I would start this thread to see how many people would be interested in having this event. First off there is a couple of things that everyone should know. This camp would be held on my 2.5 acres of land in Frederic which is just north of Grayling. There are thousands of acres of state land and national forest for people to hunt on. The dates would be Nov13-30. I am hoping this is a camp that could be maintained for the entire firearm deer season with people coming and going as they please. I have a small cabin on the property but I dont think its big enough to house everyone, so we need to come up with a wall/army tent to use. Also it's important to know that the property/cabin is rustic with no electricity or running water. Showers are avalable at a nearby campground for a small fee ($3/ person last year). I think this would be a great time so post if you would like to attend and any other sugestions.
p.s. maybe a mod could make this a sticky. thanks


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Very cool idea. Sounds like it'd be a great time !


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Im in


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hey #1duck......sounds like a great idea count me in.....let me know when everyone is coming up to scout....take care and thank you for being so generous for leting us use your property for the camp....Carl


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey,... now this sounds interesting! :chillin: 


I don't have a BIG army type sidewall tent but I do have a normal camping size tent that could fit 6 or so. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see how things develope. Very generous offer there #1 duck,...I'll ask around to see if anyone I know has access to a tent like your lookin' for.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Just a thought, but maybe you guys could pitch in and rent one of those big tents........Seems I saw a place in Lansing that did that.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

I hunted up that way years ago, I liked the area too.


If I run across anyone willing to make the drive perhaps we'll pop in and say hello.
It would be nice to meet a few more of you.


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

would be interested in tryin to make it up..... sounds like a good way to meet some more people from the site and have some fun in the woods... always lookin for new places in the woods to get a few more hours of "sleep" in.. :yikes:


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

There's a miltary surplus near my cabin that may rent us a tent, I'm going to call them and see whats up. We need to come up with a date to do some scouting. Sun-tue are my days off during the week. I will probably be up there sept. 30-oct. 4 but im sure a few of you will be bow hunting that weekend. If we cant get together for a scouting date I could give you guys directions on how to get up there and let everyone scout when they find the time. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Keep us updated on this idea.
P.S. I have the black jack/roulette table I can bring :lol:


----------



## theduke (Apr 14, 2005)

this sounds awsome. I will be in the area so I might stop by for an evening hunt and just meet some people. If thats ok. Great idea and thanks for the gensture.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

sounds like a good start


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I just told the ball and chain and she said to just make sure I leave her money. Can I pick em or what:help: lol


----------



## ScottC (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the generous offer. I won't be able to make it (sticking with the bow this year), but it sounds like a great time!

I always tell people what good people are on these forums...thanks again.


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

I will be up at my cabin sun aug 28- tue aug 30. If anyone would like to scout while Im up there, send me a pm and I will give you directions and my cell #.
Jay


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

These are the people that I think are planning on coming up for deer camp! Let me know if you can or cant make it. Maybe a camper or 2 would work better than a wall tent, any suggestions?


People who are planning on attending ?
-Lookin for the Gills
-Fiji
-7mm Magnum
-Elk Guide
-The Duke (might stop for evening hunt + meet&greet)
-Duckman#1
-Fasteight
-Rondevous


----------



## BIG TIM (Oct 14, 2004)

im in


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds like a great time! I will know more when the time is closer. Having a newborn in the house can throw a wrench in plans so I wont make any just yet.


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

still gonna try to make it but my plans changed and am now headin to the U.P. to marquette over the thanksgiving holiday and thats when i was hopin to make it up.... huntin gladwin the first 3 days of the season and would think about takin a drive up that way to swap some stories but not sure just how far it is away from our camp......


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Planned to try to make the first day or two (heading to warmer climate starting the 19th ) :sad:


----------

